# Prince Cola Co. ?



## lblackvelvet (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello members, I am trying to find some information about the Prince Cola Co. in Danville Va. Any info. would be helpful. Thanks in advance.  Kevin..


----------



## celerycola (Jun 30, 2013)

Prince Cola was started by George Miller of Danville in 1917. His application for trade mark was opposed by the Coca-Cola Company. 
 I will be in Harrisonburg this week and plan to bring a few bottles. PM me if you want to get together.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info!!  If I can get a Day off work I will Drive to Harrisonburg. You can e-mail with pictures  when you have time.  Was the Prince Cola Co. Involved in the lawsuit's that you are writing about?   Thanks Kevin...


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 1, 2013)

What's in Harrisonburg this week? I'll be driving right by there on Wednesday.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 1, 2013)

The Great Mid-Atlantic Soda Bottle, Advertising, and Ephemera Expo!


> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> What's in Harrisonburg this week? I'll be driving right by there on Wednesday.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 1, 2013)

Actually, Joe, I will be there for a long weekend and am bringing some bottles to swap with Kevin if we manage to connect. I will be there Tuesday night. If you have time stop for a visit.


> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> What's in Harrisonburg this week? I'll be driving right by there on Wednesday.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 2, 2013)

I was hoping there wasn't a show I was missing. LOL! I'll catch up with ya at the Greensboro show. You coming down this year?


----------



## celerycola (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope to make Memphis on Saturday and Greensboro on Sunday, then Richmond the following weekend. 

 Good luck bottle hunting in Berkeley Springs. Are you going to hit the shops in Adamstown PA on your way to Jersey?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 2, 2013)

Unfortunately the majority of the Adamstown shops are closed on Wednesday, but I plan on hitting them on my way back on that Sunday. I just discovered them last year, along with the fact that one of the grocery stores carries A-treat sodas.

 I'm gonna try to make the Greensboro show this year. They moved the thing on me last year, when is it this year?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> along with the fact that one of the grocery stores carries A-treat sodas.


 
 Hmmm... they all do around here.  Or are you referring to the glass bottles? In which case, most beer distributors carry the glass... but I'm in the Lehigh Valley - not sure what goes on in the rest of the state.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 2, 2013)

You should hit the Sunday only antique market at Stoudts in Adamstown. They make their own beer in their restaurant which is also worth a stop.

 Greensboro show is last Sunday in September. I think this will always be the week from now on.


> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Unfortunately the majority of the Adamstown shops are closed on Wednesday, but I plan on hitting them on my way back on that Sunday. I just discovered them last year, along with the fact that one of the grocery stores carries A-treat sodas.
> 
> I'm gonna try to make the Greensboro show this year. They moved the thing on me last year, when is it this year?


----------

